# Magneplanar MMG



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey all, I have a chance to get some Magneplanar MMG's in perfect condition. I read that they are extremely nice for the price but lacks mid bass and needs a lot of power. Also seems like a lot of people's MMG's are breaking after a while of usage.

So I wanted to know what they are worth and if they are worth buying?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Buy them!!!!!!!!!! They are great for music listening.

Matt


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Magneplanar makes excellent Speakers. They do sound their best with a healthy amount of Amplifier Power.
What AVR/Amplifier would be using with them?

I will say that Maggies are best utilized by those who place a high priority on Music. That being said, they sound excellent regardless. Also, a quality Subwoofer is all but essential. Ideally a Sealed Design.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds good, how much are they worth? I'm pretty sure I cannot power it now and need to buy an amp, how much power should I look into getting?

I should also ask if the speakers have a high pass on it or will I have to filter it myself?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Even if you have modest amplifier power, the MMG should do alright until you can upgrade. I'm running mine with Emotiva UPA-1 monoblocks with 350 watts into 4 Ohms and it seems like plenty. I've heard them driven by 150 wpc into 4 Ohms and it seemed adequate. As far as lacking midbass, I can't agree. They seem to me to be fairly flat over their rated frequency response and where they are lacking is the octave below 50 Hz. A good subwoofer, preferably sealed and ideally servo-controlled, is a welcome addition. A used pair of MMGs in good condition are probably worth $400, excellent condition $450 or so.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

swong46 said:


> Sounds good, how much are they worth? I'm pretty sure I cannot power it now and need to buy an amp, how much power should I look into getting?
> 
> I should also ask if the speakers have a high pass on it or will I have to filter it myself?


Hello,
What kind of AVR are you using? Usually, an AVR is used as the Crossover. However, if using an Integrated 2 Channel Amplifier or 2 Channel Preamp, Crossovers are generally not offered. This is why there is a High Pass for adding a Subwoofer.

As for Pricing, I have not look at the Used Market for Maggies lately, but they do hold onto their value quite well. I would look at Audiogon to establish a Baseline in terms of value.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm just using some Rotel receiver, it was either 100 or 75 wpc @ 8 ohms
Maybe just get a cheap behringer 2 ch amp for now


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Listen with just the Rotel before investing in a cheap pro audio amp. The Rotel may do OK while you save for something decent. A used NAD C372 from AudiogoN would be a possibility.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Rotel makes a truly quality Product. I would most definitely try before you buy. A great deal will depend on your Room Size and Listening Preferences.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zymurgy (Dec 27, 2010)

Buy em. My SMG's are 1979 vintage and still as new, who can say that about their speakers? Only maintenance is new grill cloth - always hated that brown covering.
With 100WPC amp, a sub is needed... wish I had Emotivas.


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds good, I'll try it out first. How are TOA 900 series amps? I can't find much about them.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The TOA amps are for commercial or PA sound installations. I'd look elsewhere for a home audio application.

You seem to be looking at power amplifiers. A power amplifier requires a preamplifier or control amplifier to accept source input and send the signal to the power amplifier. If your Rotel has preamp outputs (the RA-1062 does) you could use it as a preamp with a separate power amplifier. Many of the older Rotel stereo receivers also had preamp outputs.

I would suggest looking at the 185 wpc into 4 Ohm Emotiva UPA-2 power amp for $329 delivered, or what I have, a pair of 350 watts into 4 Ohm Emotiva UPA-1 monoblock power amplifiers for $598/pair delivered.


----------



## zymurgy (Dec 27, 2010)

Do your homework if starting with a blank slate.
If I could do it all over again, all the stuff put together piecemeal over the years would go out the door. Keeping the Maggies only I'd start with a quality audio card to control all components with the computer in the media room. A nice pair of Emotiva's that Jackfish speaks of would be on this short list.
Know nothing about TOA's but found on ebay = $50.00 

media room ha ........ it's my living room


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

hmm the Carver M400's or Marantz MA500's seems fairly priced


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You might be surprised at how well your Rotel drives the Maggies. They really are one of the best out there when it comes to Amplifier Sections in the entire industry.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Carver M400 is 30 years old. If you can find one in good condition it may be servicable and would definitely have sufficient power for the MMGs. The Marantz MA500 and MA700 mono amps have a reputation as adequate performers in home theater systems, yet somewhat subdued in the highs and mids. The MA700 would offer more power the MMGs could use. In my opinion you cannot find more fairly priced amplifiers than those from Emotiva. Their price and performance ratio has to be amongst the best in the industry.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I used a pair of MA-700's for years and they are as good as advertised. I have one broken one in my collection of broken components including a Sony 400 DVD Changer (Such a letdown spent 100's of hours titling DVD's), a Parasound HCA-1000a, and one Marantz MA-700.

The Marantz's failure was self inflicted as it does not accept Spade Connectors and the WBT Locking Bananas got pulled so hard that the Binding Post got damaged and stupid me thought I could fix it myself. Other than the not accepting Spades, for the money, the MA 700 is a classic.

The 500 is ok, but it is well worth seeking out the more powerful 700. Especially if using Planar Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

